# Sức ảnh hưởng của thuốc là điện tử đối với sức khỏe của con người



## thanhnam (19/5/18)

*Gần một thập kỉ đã trôi qua kể từ khi thuốc lá điện tử (vape) được bày bán lần đầu tiên trên thị trường. Khi sử dụng, thiết bị này làm bốc hơi nicotine lỏng đồng thời tạo ra chất hắc ín và đây được coi là một giải pháp thay thế lành mạnh cho thuốc lá – tác nhân gây ung thư nguy hiểm cho người hút thuốc.*

Kể từ đó, hàng ngàn mẫu vape đã được sản xuất để phục vụ nhu cầu của người dùng. Mặc dù vậy, các nhà nghiên cứu y tế công cộng vẫn luôn lo ngại rằng liệu những thiết bị này có thực sự giúp người ta từ bỏ thuốc lá không và chúng có đang khiến người sử dụng hình thành một thói quen không lành mạnh khác hay không. Theo một báo cáo mới có quy mô lớn từ Viện Hàn lâm Khoa học, Kỹ thuật và Y học Quốc gia của Mỹ, đáng buồn thay câu trả lời là có cho cả hai câu hỏi trên.

Tác giả của báo cáo cho biết trong khi vape có thể giúp người trưởng thành bỏ thuốc lá thì thực tế cũng cho thấy thiết bị này cũng có thể khuyến khích những người trẻ tuổi bắt đầu sử dụng. Tuy nhiên, dù ẩn chứa một số nguy cơ về sức khỏe nhưng về tổng thể, vape vẫn được cho là ít có hại hơn thuốc lá thông thường.

David Eaton – một trong những tác giả chính của báo cáo đồng thời là Hiệu trưởng của trường Đại học Washington cho biết trong một số trường hợp nhất định chẳng hạn như khi thanh thiếu niên sử dụng vape và bị nghiện nicotine thì đây sẽ là một tác dụng phụ đáng quan tâm. Nhưng trong hoàn cảnh khác, điển hình là khi người trưởng thành sử dụng vape để giúp bỏ thuốc lá thì thiết bị này lại đóng vai trò như một nhân tố quan trọng giúp giảm thiểu các bệnh liên quan đến hút thuốc lá.




_Vape có lợi hay có hại đối với sức khỏe của người sử dụng? Câu hỏi khiến các nhà khoa học phải đau đầu!_
​Theo _Business Insider_, Eaton và nhóm của ông đã xem xét khoảng 5.000 nghiên cứu và thu hẹp phân tích xuống còn các phát hiện từ hơn 800 bài báo khác nhau. Các nhà nghiên cứu nhấn mạnh rằng họ mới chỉ tìm ra một số bằng chứng hạn chế liên quan đến việc sử dụng thuốc lá điện tử và bệnh ung thư.

*Dưới đây là một số phát hiện quan trọng của họ:*

- Những người trẻ tuổi sử dụng vape và đã từng hút thuốc lá trước đó có nguy cơ ung thư cao hơn so với những người không hút, tuy nhiên chưa có bằng chứng thực sự đáng kể.

- Việc tiếp xúc với nicotine từ vape ít hay nhiều tùy thuộc vào thiết bị và tinh dầu dùng trong khi sử dụng vape. Một lưu ý khác là những người dùng có kinh nghiệm có thể điều chỉnh được lượng nicotine từ vape giống như khi hút thuốc lá thông thường.

- Ngoại trừ nicotine, việc tiếp xúc với các chất độc hại từ vape thấp hơn đáng kể so với thuốc lá thông thường - bằng chứng đáng kể.

- Dùng vape có khả năng dẫn tới các triệu chứng bị phụ thuộc ở người sử dụng, tuy nhiên mức độ nghiêm trọng lại thấp hơn so với thuốc lá thông thường. Và điều này cũng phụ thuộc tương đối nhiều và các yếu tố như loại thiết bị và tinh dầu được sử dụng.

- Việc chuyển từ hút thuốc lá thông thường sang vape làm giảm đáng kể tiếp xúc của người dùng với nhiều chất độc hại và tác nhân gây ung thư trong thuốc lá – bằng chứng thuyết phục. Ngoài ra, còn có khá nhiều bằng chứng cho thấy việc chuyển sang dùng vape hoàn toàn cũng giúp giảm những tình trạng sức khỏe tiêu cực ở các bộ phận quan trọng trong cơ thể như phổi và tim.

- Nhiều nghiên cứu trên động vật (nhưng chưa tiến hành trên người) cho thấy dùng vape trong một khoảng thời gian dài có thể làm tăng nguy cơ ung thư - bằng chứng hạn chế.

- Đã có bằng chứng cho thấy thanh thiếu niên sử dụng vape thường bị ho và các triệu chứng hen suyễn trở nên tệ hơn. Mặc dù vậy, vẫn chưa có bằng chứng nào về việc liệu thiết bị này có gây ra bệnh về đường hô hấp hay không.




_Ngày càng có nhiều người trẻ tìm đến vape như một thú vui chứ không phải phương thức để giúp bỏ thuốc lá._
​- Chưa có bằng chứng về việc sử dụng vape ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến thai kì và sự phát triển của thai nhi trong bụng mẹ.

- Sử dụng vape làm tăng nồng độ nicotine và các chất gây ô nhiễm trong không khí ở môi trường trong nhà. Tuy vậy, việc hít phải những chất này một cách thụ động vẫn ẩn chứa ít nguy hại hơn thuốc lá thông thường.

- Nhiều trường hợp thực tế đã cho thấy vape có thể phát nổ và gây thương tích nghiêm trọng cho người dùng.

- Tiếp xúc với tinh dầu vape hoặc chạm vào hay vô tình uống chúng có thể gây co giật, chấn thương não và nôn mửa - bằng chứng kết luận.

Mặc dù những kết luận này đã được đưa ra nhưng câu hỏi về việc thuốc lá điện tử có tác động tích cực hay tiêu cực đối với sức khỏe cộng đồng vẫn chưa được trả lời một cách xác đáng và thuyết phục nhất. Các nhà khoa học cho biết họ cần thêm nhiều thời gian để tiếp tục nghiên cứu và thử nghiệm để đưa ra kết luận cuối cùng về vấn đề này.

_Nguồn: Vnreview_​


----------

